# Tassels with a suit?



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

Thoughts on black tassel loafers with gray and navy suits? Too informal, or the least formal shoe appropriate for business dress in a conservative setting?


----------



## vitriol (Feb 20, 2006)

I think it depends on the shoe. I see lots of men wearing Cole Haan pinch tassel loafers with a suit, which to me seems totally inappropriate; it looks like they stuck some tassels on a pair of penny loafers, and the look is too casual:










But I think it's more than appropriate to wear AE or Alden tassel loafers with a suit:

or

I'd be interested in hearing more opinions on the topic.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Tassel loafers with dark suits are a very American tradition, even if not universally preferred by everyone. Most people would agree that the practice adds just a touch of reduced formality in comparison to a lace-up shoe. I normally save my tassel loafers for sport coat days, but will wear them with suits, even dark suits, on occasion. I do agree with vitriol that this option is reserved for traditional tassel loafers -- not tassels added to penny loafers, etc.


----------



## ASF (Mar 6, 2006)

almost daily.

asf


----------



## Youngster (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't really like it, but I do agree that it looks okay if the shoes are aldens.

But then again, I also like the fact that it looks so perversely incorrect.

If you already have some nice tassels, I say do it!


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

Although, many will object to wearing a suit with tassel loafer's. I say I rather like the look. And if you like the look also, I say go for it.:thumbs-up:


----------



## Tenacious Tassel (Sep 11, 2006)

I wear Alden/Polo tassels almost exclusively with suits. I love the look and promise you it is totally appropriate.

When I shift down to slacks and spoartcoats, I switch to Alden LHSs.

Anything more casual than that, and I head for my Rockport Perths.

In the tassel world, I'd stay away from some of the non traditional versions (see the CH above). But when you look at the black, cigar, and #8 Cordovan Aldens, or the brown cordovan Polo tassels, along with the brown suede and tan calf Aldens, you can own a pair for any season and any day of the week!


----------



## D&S (Mar 29, 2009)

The tassels in question are Johnston and Murphy, but are identical to the last pair pictured (whether they are AE's or Aldens, I'm not sure). Thanks for the input.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

D&S said:


> The tassels in question are Johnston and Murphy, but are identical to the last pair pictured (whether they are AE's or Aldens, I'm not sure). Thanks for the input.


Definitely a proper pair to wear with a suit. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cowtown (Aug 10, 2006)

I wear my BB/Alden tassels with gray or navy suits on a regular basis. I agree that they are a touch more informal than balmorals or bluchers, but think they are more than acceptable. Frankly, the shoe selection of many with suits is deplorable and even penny loafers would look better than most of the square toe or skecher type shoes I see.


----------



## Coleman (Mar 18, 2009)

You can count me as a vote of support. Go for it.

I'd wear pennies or tassels with a suit (but think tassels are better _suited_ of the two).


----------



## CrescentCityConnection (Sep 24, 2007)

D&S said:


> Thoughts on black tassel loafers with gray and navy suits? Too informal, or the least formal shoe appropriate for business dress in a conservative setting?


If you are speaking of the Alden or AE variety then they are more than acceptable. One of the "founding" fathers of this forum sported that look every day. Very trad indeed.


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

D&S said:


> Thoughts on black tassel loafers with gray and navy suits? Too informal, or the least formal shoe appropriate for business dress in a conservative setting?


Generally appropriate in the USA. Welted AE/Alden/Brooks Brothers tassel loafers like those pictured by vitriol are fairly standard business dress. I don't wear them, but I see them quite a bit.


----------



## Valkyrie (Aug 27, 2009)

*Lawyers do.*

Standard lawyer wear. I'm not sure if that is pro or con.


----------



## mfs (Mar 1, 2009)

Everyday with Cole Haan and a suit; all over California.


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

Absolutely fine. Wear them in good health.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

"Standard lawyers wear:" probably a con, but ok anyway. it's pretty much evolved as weejuns' older brother, the responsible one, the one who actually earns a living.


----------



## Got Shell? (Jul 30, 2008)

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/com...&highlight=polo+tassels+jpress+ben+silver+tie

One of my favorite looks I've seen on the forum. The darltons are my favorite tassel loafers. They look great with a suit, but do casual very well too.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

A pair of Tassells, such as AE's Grayson slip-ons go perfectly well with suits. However, these days my Graysons see a lot more wear time than do my suits!


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

YOU CAN DOOO IIITTT!


----------



## Master-Classter (Jan 22, 2009)

I think if everything fits and you look good, loafers will just be interpreted as a little Sprezz. If you're shloompy and everything looks like you have no idea how to dress, then yes, it'll look like a mistake.

gah, I'm surprised I'm the first one posting pics...

loafas fo lyfe!


----------



## WillisGeigerFan (Apr 24, 2007)

I've worn my black J&M Crown Aristocraft Westchester tassels with a suit and have no regrets!


----------



## cglex (Oct 23, 2006)

Tasseled slip-ons with a suit are classic lobbyist attire. I don't hesitate to wear them when the bals are being resoled and in the days when I wore poplin suits in the summer, I wore them with tassel slip-ons. By tasseled slip-on I do mean the kind made by Alden or Allen-Edmunds that are often referred to as Belgian loafers. I don't like cheapo moccasin styled loafers with tassels stuck on.


----------



## KRMaley (Mar 28, 2010)

D&S said:


> Thoughts on black tassel loafers with gray and navy suits? Too informal, or the least formal shoe appropriate for business dress in a conservative setting?


I think the look is fine, I do it on a daily basis.


----------

